# Vortex Viper 10x42 HD Binoculars



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Great shape and come with Vortex's unbeatable lifetime warranty. I got a new pair so i no longer need these. SOLD


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Bump before I throw it on eBay.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Sold, please close.


----------

